# Why I like this Picture...



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've had various picture threads here on SN from time to time.. (Perfect Moments, 'Where is this', 'name this boat' etc). With this thread the idea is that you post a pic and tell us what exactly you like about it, perhaps why you took it.. what makes it special to you.

Include details of where the picture was taken too.

The type of picture that might become your desktop background, for example.. here's my current one:



Here I like the subdued tones, the neutral gray skies, the isolation and quietness of this anchorage we found this past summer. Also the driftwood that could be said to resemble a Beluga whale in the foreground. It's a tiny nook in the Finnerty Islands, just off the northern tip of Lasqueti Island in BC's Georgia Strait. Good shelter from all prevailing seas and most winds. Teeming with seals, the high tide kayaking here was spectacular.

What's yours??


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovely spot. Anchored there with Allen and Sherie Farrell on China Cloud years ago .


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the likes, all, but the idea here is for you to add your own photos and thoughts to the thread.. I KNOW you all have some pics to add, esp Tom Maine...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great idea! I can't contribute until I get back to my real computer. The mobile version of sail net is poor to post photos.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Unfortunately I have no pictures that can even come close. You should sell that publish that photo as a framed print and sell it to art shops, calendar makers, and promoters. What is the boat? You framed it perfectly.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> ...... What is the boat? You framed it perfectly.


Thanks. That's our Fast 345, a Ron Holland design built in Brazil in '84.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow - I think the issue is you have set a pretty high benchmark there...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A great idea, Ron!

Here's my current desktop.. and it's been the current one for some years now:










What it shows: Sunrise on the Gippsland Lakes as we sail back to Paynesville after a week on the Gippsland Lakes in which we both learnt many unforgettable lessons about trailerable yachting.

Why I like it: We'd spent the last two days and nights sheltering from wild storms and were down to the last of our emergency food rations and a (very!) full Porta-potty. As a result, neither of us had had much sleep and around 3am the night before had prayed desperately to God for the wind to drop and the seas die down enough just to allow us to get home again. Less than 4 hours later we were having breakfast as we sailed quietly along in a favourable breeze into the rising sun.

This photo is a continual reminder to me that God does indeed answer prayer.


----------



## Friend of Ned (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice photo Classic30 and an inspiring tale. Thank you for sharing. Friend of Ned


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

End of the first year on the water with my boat. Mine is the boat with the big stick, and the attached dinghy, at the end of the dock. This was taken with my cell phone from a restaraunt with a dock on the Sakonnet River in Tiverton RI.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

This isn't my best picture, nor my most scenic, but it is still one of my favorite pictures.










The place is Lake Arthur, LA over Thanksgiving week of 2006. I ended up there after screwing up the first 4 days of the 5 it took me to get there. And though I wanted to push on to Florida, I spent 4 days there deciding whether to go forward or go back, and in the end, decided it was better to go back. What I realized is that all the hard work and money I had put into getting the boat ready, was wasted because I didn't put the same effort into getting myself ready.

And though the picture reminds of the wake up call I needed, it also reminds me of the generosity of the kind folks at the Lake Arthur YC that let me stay there without asking for anything (they did let me buy a case of beer and soda for the club).


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Elnora in Quicksand Cove, Aialik Bay, Alaska. I like the mountain looming in the background, the bit of cloud keeps it from being the usual severe clear weather pic. For me another plus is that a crop from this photo will be the cover of the May 2016 Good Old Boat magazine.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Not a great picture... However, it's still (one) of my wallpapers for my computer.

It wasn't cause I won... even though I did... and the picture is me crossing the finish, with third place directly behind me (dark sails), and 2nd behind him, of 13 starters.

It wasn't because I sailed solo, although I did.

It also wasn't because I managed to beat the 1 guy with whom I've had a friendly rivalry for 3 years, who happens to own the same make and model boat as me. While he had his ace crew (his son)...

It wasn't even that I was so hung over that I drank probably 3 bottles of water, and a 32oz gatorade, and didn't even think I could race, and I competed anyway.

It WAS because it was 1 day after our sail club hosted "sailboat rides" for people of our local Lake fest, which was immensely enjoyable for me as a skipper. I had 18 different people on my boat for the day (3-4 at a time per hour), many their first time on a sailboat, and winds were light enough to not be scary, but heavy enough at times to push us along at 6 knots (causing great cheers from the passengers). Great weather for taking newbs out, and maybe spark an interest in learning to sail for them.

It WAS after an all-night raft-up by our club, of 11 boats (one of the biggest raft ups in years with our sail clubs diminishing numbers). Good times, great food, and good drink had, and even better stories told. A chance to connect with a bunch of good people who love to sail.

And mostly it WAS because it was a day of our clubs "memorial regatta," where we honor members of the club that are no longer with us. We do this with the biggest party, picnic and race we can throw, and do so in front of hundreds of people who see us during our lake-fest.

Nope its not much of a picture, but NOW you know why I had such a good time. Also for those who care, the trip back to the sail club (all the way back up the lake) was during a passing thunderstorm, that brought heavier winds, white caps, and an up wind beat back to the club where the fastest 5 boats raced the 6 miles back in the heavy air trading tactics and fun in the good air. I swear I had more fun sailing back to the club, than I did in the race.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

This photo isn't a particularly wonderful photo. It isn't composed terribly well and isn't even level. This was taken around Telegraph Harbor, Thetis Island, BC. My parents were out on a 6 week cruise and had anchored there for the night. After dinner my Dad wasn't feeling great but he wanted to go up on deck to get a shot of this nice anchorage. You can see his shadow on the deck from the evening sun as he takes the photo.

He then went below and suffered a massive stroke. The Coast Guard Auxiliary from Nanaimo responded to my Mom's radio call as well as an ER doc and nurse from one of the neighboring boats anchored there. My father was taken to Nanaimo hospital where he had a brain hemorrhage and never regained consciousness. He died two days later. I never had an opportunity to speak to him.

That is why this photo is special to me. This was one of the last views my father had in this life. Not too bad actually.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

dhays said:


> ........
> That is why this photo is special to me. This was one of the last views my father had in this life. Not too bad actually.
> View attachment 55985


Thanks for sharing that.. a lovely shot too. This thread isn't about 'spectacular' photos... but more about significant ones and these latest contributions are great! Keep it up!

Barefoot... tell us more about that great shot!


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

I like this picture because it was from one of my first times out on my boat. It is what I had dreamed about when I bought a boat, and reminds me that sailing is all I hoped it would be and more.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Faster said:


> Thanks for sharing that.. a lovely shot too. This thread isn't about 'spectacular' photos... but more about significant ones and these latest contributions are great! Keep it up!
> 
> Barefoot... tell us more about that great shot!


I don't actually remember where I took it, I just started editing through about 10,000 images taken from sailing the inside passage this spring. It was my last journey with my canine comanion so will go down in the memory banks as the best cruise ever. Every day she woke up to a new beach to explore.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

This from our first trip to the Bahamas. Warderick Wells Land and Sea Park is a pretty special place. I took this from the top of Boo Boo Hill, where we left our boat name on a piece of driftwood with all the others.










Ralph


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

RTB said:


> This from our first trip to the Bahamas. Warderick Wells Land and Sea Park is a pretty special place. I took this from the top of Boo Boo Hill, where we left our boat name on a piece of driftwood with all the others.
> 
> Ralph


Amazing picture. Water is never that color in my part of the world.

Dave


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Boats are great, family is better. This is a good day on the water in the PNW. I like this photo because of the enjoyment my 16 year old son was having at the wheel.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful shot, Ron...

A couple of years after I finished college, I spent the month of August on a bicycle tour of Nova Scotia and Newfoundland... Back in the 70's, I was probably one of the first to ride a bike across Newfoundland, based upon the response I received everywhere I went... People were very intrigued by what I was doing, and I was treated to the legendary hospitality of Newfies, total strangers inviting me into their homes for a meal, or a shower, or a bed or couch to sleep on... Needless to say, I always wanted to return, especially given the most spectacular areas of the island are largely inaccessible by road, a boat is the only way to get around most of the coastline...

It was also the first time I had really done something akin to cruising, and although I'd been sailing since I was a kid, the idea of cruising under sail still seemed like something rather foreign to me, and certainly in a very distant future... After all, the $130 I'd spent on my Peugeot 10-speed was, at that time of my life, was perhaps the second-largest purchase I'd ever made to date, exceeded only by the $225 I'd paid for my trusty Saab 92... ;-)

Well, several years ago, I finally made it back out to The Rock, on my own boat, under sail... I had a perfect passage across the Cabot Strait from Port St Lawrence on the northern tip of Cape Breton Island, and this spot called The Squid Hole was the first of many beautiful anchorages I was to enjoy on that cruise... There were others far more spectacular as I headed to the deep fjords further east, but that evening in the Squid Hole will always be a special one for me, representing what it did in a long overdue return to a place I'd fallen in love with decades earlier...


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*Lots of great shots.*

This image shows(me), what I love about sailing.

Sailing is an enjoyable and uncomplicated state of mind in a complex world.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful, Tom, on many levels.

This was taken on our first trip to the Caribbean, and on a (rare) spinnaker run.. pretty much DDW from Jolly Harbour Antigua to Nevis/St Kitts. The remarkable blue water here was breathtaking, esp when seen for the first time.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

dhays said:


> Amazing picture. Water is never that color in my part of the world.
> 
> Dave


Not here on the Gulf Coast either. The water in the Bahamas is a big draw for us.

Although I love beautiful, clear water and sandy beaches, I admit that pics of cruising boats in high latitudes are breathtaking. But, I don't like anything below about 70*, so I'll just enjoy other's photos.

Sometimes, nature spices things up with colors. Not such a great setting, but couldn't resist a photo of how the sun lights up the hulls with a storm close by -










Ralph


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Guest dock at Everett marina in WA, on our delivery cruise after the purchase. I just loved the geometry. Reminded me of when you have two mirrors facing each other.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

First night anchorage, Galveston Bay.










Even though I ended up going back, this was the beginning of a new phase in my life.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

http://s122176998.onlinehome.us/3hsail/graphics/gallery/THANE Scenes Gallery/06.jpg International beach party on Chatham Island.An ad on the youth hostel board and I would take on paying crew for overnight camping trips. Great fun for all ,skipper included.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Running up the Labrador coast, June 20, 2012, single handed and frozen.

Just South of Battle Harbour.

I have better framed pics, but this kinda captures the mood of the moment.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I just LOVE these threads... keep em coming folks.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I like this picture because it reminds me of the joy of being a kid on a boat....my brother and nephew spent a few days cruising the area near Key Largo, and this was taken after a day of snorkeling, sailing, lunching on oreos, and generally goofing off.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

hpeer said:


> Running up the Labrador coast, June 20, 2012, single handed and frozen.
> 
> Just South of Battle Harbour.
> 
> I have better framed pics, but this kinda captures the mood of the moment.


I have never done that type of sailing. Love the photo but I think I would be a bit nervous.


----------



## Friend of Ned (Sep 8, 2015)

In this photo, we are nearing the end of a beautiful day-sail with my brother's family. Eileen, on the right, had never been out on the ocean before and this was her first time in a sailboat. Everyone had a wonderful time and though she did get a little seasick she really wants to go again soon. Now, this is also a 'Where is it' photo. There are a couple of clues that should give it away.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Ever since I learned to sail 20+ years ago I have always wanted to do some longer distance cruises. I get to sail a lot but only day sails or racing. In 2013 I went to Catalina from San Diego and back over a 6 day period. It was more of the kind of sailing I always wanted to do. The boat was a Cal 30 dragging a dink both directions. The sail to Catalina It was a double handed 18 hour passage, mostly in the dark. On the way back i took this photo of his dink as the sun set.


----------



## finnarne (Aug 26, 2014)

This is one of the last images when my project boat before it was put on the hard nearly 2 years ago. I hope to get it back into the water soon. Just waiting for some nicer weather and some engine mounts to get my new engine in place. 

I have it as my desktop background just to remind me of the days that has been, and days that will come.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Going through my hundreds of pics, it's somewhat amazing to me how vividly I recall the moment I took them.










Wrightsville Beach to Beaufort Inlet, March 2008. It would be easy to wax philosophically about this photo. The short version is .... alone on open water with the kaleidoscope of nature.


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

This photo was taken on the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend (second Monday in October) a few years back. I gambled and left my boat in the water when everyone else had pulled theirs out. This was the payoff.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I like this picture because it shows that you never know what wildlife you might encounter while cruising. This was on the Great Bahama Bank between Bimini and the Berry's. This little guy was not afraid of us in the least. A few of his friends showed up too, checking out our boat.










And another one of Warderick Wells Land and Sea Park, because it is just so cool there. Does this picture make my boat look small? It's behind that catamaran.










Ralph


----------



## WharfRat (Aug 4, 2015)

Cruising Pamlico Sound with two of my very best friends. Got my hand on the tiller and the sun on my face. 

Friends are much more precious than possessions.

Especially the kinds of friends that let you sail their boat.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

jephotog said:


> Ever since I learned to sail 20+ years ago I have always wanted to do some longer distance cruises. I get to sail a lot but only day sails or racing. In 2013 I went to Catalina from San Diego and back over a 6 day period. It was more of the kind of sailing I always wanted to do. The boat was a Cal 30 dragging a dink both directions. The sail to Catalina It was a double handed 18 hour passage, mostly in the dark. On the way back i took this photo of his dink as the sun set.


If the dink wasn't there I would have taken that for a painting.


----------



## Solar54 (May 9, 2015)

Sunset on the Neuse River


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

I like this image since it was the first time I'd anchored out by myself - great feeling of progress and accomplishment.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

With over 130,000 images on my hard drive it is really, really hard to pick favorites. Even harder to narrow it down to just one.

I have different pictures I like for different reasons.

This one captures something those who sail Maine in Late August through October will know very well. One of my favorite things to do is lay on an island staring up at the spruce trees and the insanely blue sky. Only nature can make such intense colors... The amazing bright blue sky against our green spruce trees is a spectacular sight.. My wife & I are blessed to have very special privileges on a number of very private Maine islands. This is one of my favorites, a family compound on this island has a number of bunk houses tucked away from the main house. This bunk house at the edge of a clearing displaying the blue sky & green spruce very well. The trampled grass and lack of mowing are staples of Maine Island "natural" landscaping..









In Maine you never know who's watching you. I was drifting in the dinghy after dinner, with a cocktail, fishing for flounder when I noticed this guy watching me. He was not afraid, and even allowed me to talk to him. While talking to him in a soft tone he actually moved closer in until we were this close. A seriously curious seal.. Swans Island









The sunsets in Maine can also be amazingly beautiful and the boats we have along this coast only lend to the images. Frenchboro Island Sunset.









The eye-candy of a wood boat just begs to be photographed. This is the personal boat of one of the finest yacht designers, with perhaps the finest _eye_ of any current day designer... Tenants Harbor (Sorry Bob its not yours)....:wink









These days my favorites all tend to involve our daughter. The Maine Islands are a never ending playground for kids. She loves to hike and climb, catch crabs, search for sand dollars, sea glass and unique rocks as well as have island lobster bakes. McGlathery Island









This was my daughter and her friend doing their best at recreating Robert Mccloskey moment..... Harbor Island.









Sometimes the simplicity of a shot is remembering the peace & quiet you had while taking it. This was taken on December 19th 2012 before the snow had fallen and after 99.9% of the boats in Maine had been hauled. We were literally the only boat on the bay. Overnight temps dropped to about 24F but the peace & quiet made the stay at Jewell Island all worth it...









Zoe got her first kayak at age 4 and by age 6 she was visiting boat in the anchorage on her own, often shocking people at her age and her competence in the kayak..... She's an amazingly social and friendly kid.. Everyone chats her up and she quickly realized her "cuteness" often earned cookies or snacks, which she would bring back to the boat and share with mom & dad. She sometimes sells home made jam out of her kayak, boat to boat, and never comes back with a jar..... Off she goes.. Vinalhaven Island...









Sometimes "favorite photo" is defined not by the quality or composition of the photo but rather the grins on the faces, or by our daughter loving sailing and boats as much as her parents do... Zoe sailing with her friend off Falmouth Foreside.....









P.S. I tried to post just one, really I did......:wink


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a pic I took from the cockpit about 5 minutes before the start of our last race (yes, I know I should have been concentrating on where I was going!...):










Why I like it: Apart from the sunlight on the water and Melbourne city in the background, there's 70 years difference between "_Sayonara_" and "_Mercedes III_" and I get to be out there sailing with them.

..and, yes, that's an uncropped phone-camera shot - no zoom lens used. We really were that close. Less than 20 feet away.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

SloopJonB said:


> If the dink wasn't there I would have taken that for a painting.


I used HDR high dynamic range, which gives it a watercolor effect. Its hard to make work on a moving boat.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

On a sightly different note, here's a pic I took of the Bark _"Europa"_ heeled to the early morning breeze somewhere off the South Australian coast:










Why I like it: This picture could have been taken 100 years ago.

I'll stop now.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I gotta figure out how to embed the photos like the one above, and not do the THUMBNAIL thingy.

Any clues?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

hpeer said:


> I gotta figure out how to embed the photos like the one above, and not do the THUMBNAIL thingy.
> 
> Any clues?


Join Photobucket.com, (free and spam free) and upload your images there. Then copy the *IMG code* link option (important) and paste it into the body of your post here.

Easy Peezy!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Faster said:


> Join Photobucket.com, (free and spam free) and upload your images there. Then copy the *IMG code* link option (important) and paste it into the body of your post here.
> 
> Easy Peezy!


Yep - that's exactly what I've done. ..it just takes ages whilst you wait for their ads to load.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

A few of my favorite pictures from our recent trip to Maine:



Sailboat at Pulpit Harbor - it's a classic sunset picture that doesn't show the dozens of other boats in the harbor.



What can I say - cruising with teenagers. The picture reminds me of how spending time on a small boat, away from electronics, can be an incredible bonding exercise.



Did I forget to mention this was Maine?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Classic30 said:


> Yep - that's exactly what I've done. ..it just takes ages whilst you wait for their ads to load.


Odd.. I see no ads and no slowdowns..??

In a similar vein to Maine Sail's 'deep blue sky' this was taken on a freezing cold but gorgeous February day a couple of years back, at Chesterman Beach on Vancouver Island's West Coast near Tofino. Looking out towards Japan past Leonard Island, the blue sky is carried on to 'blue above and below'. I have a series taken here, the low winter sun really added to the scene.

It was a special weekend (a road trip) and a 4 generation stay in a rented beach cottage..


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

http://s122176998.onlinehome.us/3hsail/graphics/gallery/THANE Scenes Gallery/04.jpg Thane on a tight schedule ghosting back to harbour for the sunset cruise.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Faster said:


> Odd.. I see no ads and no slowdowns..??


Must be 'cause I'm on the other side of the planet..


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

hpeer said:


> I gotta figure out how to embed the photos like the one above, and not do the THUMBNAIL thingy.
> 
> Any clues?


One easy way that I use is to upload a photo to an album on your profile page. Click on that photo, and right click the bottom box (BB Code), and past it in your post. Very easy. I have an album for post pics.










Oooops.......

Ralph


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

RTB said:


> Oooops.......


Oooops indeed!!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Classic30 said:


> Oooops indeed!!


Um, sorry. Not my photo, and not into rowing across the Atlantic. The girl isn't shy. Google Lia Ditton. Oh, I'm sure I don't need to say why I like this picture....

Ralph


----------



## Friend of Ned (Sep 8, 2015)

hpeer said:


> I gotta figure out how to embed the photos like the one above, and not do the THUMBNAIL thingy.
> 
> Any clues?


I had the same problem hpeer. Instead of using 'drag and drop file upload', try copy and paste photo within the message area. We should be able to use larger images than the restricted thumbnails.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

A test to see I can make photobucket work. I can't get the image code from on Sailnet album because I can't get iPad to select the whole code.



Notre Dame Bay, the week before there was a flying boat gathering at Botwood, which I missed.

Then this PBY comes by and does a fly over with a wing wiggle. it was just so cool because I saw him in the distance, grabbed my camera, and it was like I willed him to come do my bidding.

Two guys, miles apart, one idea!

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Maine in the morning. 
Why I like it? It ends all discussion about the usefulness of radar.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, some truly beautiful photos here










This is our favorite and the reason why is, That guy in the red shirt is our youngest son, he's been a surfing buddy since he was 4 years old, water skiing bud since he was 6, a snowboarding buddy since he was 12 and one of the crew for the last 11 years, this picture was taken 9/31/13, 7 month after being told he had a 5% chance of recovering from a really bad snowboarding accident and a 95% chance that if he did recover he would live out his life in a severely diminished capacity.

On this day, as far as he knew, it was the first time he'd been on a boat and loved every minute of the run around the North Los Coranados Is. and has loved sailing ( again ) ever since.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Some really great photos there gents.... this photo was taken this weekend with wifey at the helm... the sky photo is one we call 'sky on fire'... just taken from our slip during sunset.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

After 5 hours I guess we need a 'bump'... 

This 'nearly black and white' picture was taken in Effingham Harbour in the Broken Group, Barkely Sound on the West Coast of BC. It was our first time to this area, playing cards below in the evening and I just popped out to have a look around. I like the dramatic sky here and the 'silhouette' nature of the shot.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

While sitting in the cockpit early in the season I saw this;









It was a harbinger of what has turned out to be a pretty good season... and, it's not over yet!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Over the years many young sailors and their parents got a taste of a tall ship. Here one crew is about to go hard t'starb'd .Thane is still working out of Victoria as the Three hour Sail. so the saga continues.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

My slip on Point Roberts, WA following an intense thunderstorm in July, 2009. That's a sunset, not Vancouver getting nuked. It really did look just like this. The whole world was pink-orange.

The photo I wanted but couldn't get was of the most impressive lightning show I've ever seen. The lightning very slowly crawled horizontally across the whole sky, spreading out like water trickling over rocks, but upside-down.

Obligatory rainbow shot:









The 2x4s are part of an A-frame I built to drop the mast, which you can see jutting out from the left side of the first photo.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

RTB said:


> One easy way that I use is to upload a photo to an album on your profile page. Click on that photo, and right click the bottom box (BB Code), and past it in your post. Very easy. I have an album for post pics.
> 
> Oooops.......
> 
> Ralph


Not a big into rowing, but I am a quick learner..... :devil


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

This is from the "pics or it didn't happen" file. A couple of "cats" drag racing along the San Francisco water front.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

GeorgeB said:


> This is from the "pics or it didn't happen" file. A couple of "cats" drag racing along the San Francisco water front.


Who won??


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Faster, to answer your question it depends if you are a mono or two huller person. The cat people said it went down like this:










While the mono hull'ers in the crew said it went like that:









I guess that who won will remain one of those enduring mysteries of the sea...


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

This is me on the downwind leg of my first race win. Note the rest of the class behind me....


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

One more.....Great memories of my first sailboat. I sailed the hell out of that poor thing. Honestly, I probably had more fun purely sailing that boat than our current cruising boat.

So, this was early 80's. When my wife was really _HOT_, and I had hair....



















Ralph


----------



## dss30 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like this picture because just a few hours before it was taken, after a lapse of judgement on my part, she fell off the dock into the water without her lifejacket on. Very traumatic at the time, but she seems to have recovered nicely!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

dss30 said:


> I like this picture because just a few hours before it was taken, after a lapse of judgement on my part, she fell off the dock into the water without her lifejacket on. Very traumatic at the time, but she seems to have recovered nicely!


Definitely something to be thankful for. Even with kids used to living on boats, and knowing their way around them, sometimes accidents happen like that little one in Kemah. Missing girl's body found under Kemah boat dock

Ralph


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Vivid examples of why little kids should always have vests on before they even go down the ramp to the dock. Waiting even as far as the boat before putting them on can have such sickeningly tragic consequences


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Back to happier subjects....

Love the way the Spinnaker colours 'pop' against the so-typical BC Wet Coast grays. Not my picture, btw, but taken by our good friend Peter Lang. More of his stellar work here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The small green M242 is a former boat of ours.. this is the small race fleet of the Squamish Yacht Club.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

This photo comes is taken on Del Mar Basin on Pendelton Marine Base. This picture is special to me on many levels. Earlier in the day I was in Coeur d'Alene, ID for work and was hiking around the lake earlier in the day. I figure I was about 100 miles from the US's northern border. Then after a flight back to Carlsbad California I rushed to the base and participated in a dinghy race, which was a lot of fun in itself. Now I was 60 miles from the US's southern border and caught this father walking the docks with his kids as the sun set.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

And we make a big deal about skiing and sailing on the same day here! Even Whistler is only 75 miles away.


----------



## Sinister (Dec 29, 2014)

A rainbow ending on my boat. Not much more needs to be said I guess.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Sinister said:


> A rainbow ending on my boat. Not much more needs to be said I guess.


A hole in the water surrounded by fiberglass in which you store your bucket of gold.


----------



## djtino (Aug 28, 2015)

this one of me and my son ..... just perfect ..

****. ... not enough post ....


----------



## djtino (Aug 28, 2015)

second try ..


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Great photo, but looks like that part of the world would be brutally cold during the winter months.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Because this is what I see when I drink my coffee in the morning at home on the weekends I'm not on the boat or at work, which is not very often these days....


----------



## TheSailingRode (Sep 12, 2015)

My girlfriend took this picture on a weekend cruise near Ponce Inlet, Florida. I like it because I did not even notice the sunset that evening. We were at a restaurant dock and when we walked back to the boat I go caught up in a conversation with some tourists about our boat and where we planned to anchor that night. It was not until we had anchored after dark that she showed me the picture. It is now one of my favorite pictures from our travels on the boat and reminds me how lucky I am to have a girlfriend that loves sailing and the boat as much as I do. If she did not like the boat, all you would have seen in the pic was the great sunset.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

We sail out of Los Angeles harbor which is a concrete jungle so the only scenic photos we get are marina or sailing photos and Catalina Island pics. Here is one of my boat that a friend shot while buddy boating one evening.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

This is not a photograph that I took, and I wasn't even alive when it was taken.

My Grandfather owned a number of sailboats that his son's enjoyed sailing on Lake Ontario. The largest of these was the Badger, a 29' yawl. My Dad, the youngest of 6 kids, 5 of them boys, really enjoyed the boat. He liked to tell stories about redoing the oakum in the hull every spring when the boat was splashed and how they would keep the boat on the hoist until the seems would swell enough to slow the leaks. When my Mom sailed on her in the early 50's, the gaffe rig had been converted to a Marconi rig and the old wood boat was getting pretty tired.

This was a small photo that I found in my Dad's things after he died. I scanned it and tried to clean it up as best I could. The photograph was likely taken in the late 30's or early 40's on the lake near Youngstown, NY. Given the clothing, I am guessing late 30's.

This picture has always been special to me as visual link to to a time and place that gave my Dad his passion for sailing.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

bigdogandy said:


> Because this is what I see when I drink my coffee in the morning....


Views like that always makes the coffee taste better; This was the view I had every morning drink'n coffee from the Galley bar of our trawler @ PLM









This was from the cockpit of the sailboat @ La Playa










This was enjoying early morning Joe with my wife @ San Juan Pt. reminiscing over the days when this point created the most awesome rights that went on for ever.










Matter of fact, I think it's coffee time right now


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

I like this picture because it was the start of our first summer holiday on our new boat. We were also on our way to our first time in Desolation Sound. There was not any wind but it was the kind of beautiful summer day we look forward to all winter.

Ken


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

The first bit of land after 23 days near Hiva Oa, Marquesas.








One of my favorite places on the planet, Moto Faama, Toamutos.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

dhays said:


> This is not a photograph that I took, and I wasn't even alive when it was taken.
> 
> My Grandfather owned a number of sailboats that his son's enjoyed sailing on Lake Ontario. The largest of these was the Badger, a 29' yawl. My Dad, the youngest of 6 kids, 5 of them boys, really enjoyed the boat. He liked to tell stories about redoing the oakum in the hull every spring when the boat was splashed and how they would keep the boat on the hoist until the seems would swell enough to slow the leaks. When my Mom sailed on her in the early 50's, the gaffe rig had been converted to a Marconi rig and the old wood boat was getting pretty tired.
> 
> ...


Way cool.

But to my uneducated eyes it looks larger than a 29 footer. Or perhaps people were smaller in the distant past? :devil


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Way cool.
> 
> But to my uneducated eyes it looks larger than a 29 footer. Or perhaps people were smaller in the distant past? :devil


Could be 29' on the water-line?.. sometimes yacht length was recorded that way - in an age when overhangs meant nothing.

Nice-looking yacht though, whatever size it is.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I like this picture:










...because, while my wife was sailing us around in circles on the main, I figured out that this glob of seaweed, which had become lodged in a hose just upstream of my sea strainer, was what was preventing our engine from pumping water.

And figuring that out en route is what lets us get to these sorts of photos:










http://sailingfortuitous.com/calamity_free_ac


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

In the same vein as Chip's post......



I like this pic because it means I now have a reliably working bow light after a year or so of having the dadgum thing flickering off and on. And, as part of the process, all new wiring from the panel to the light and a removal and re-bedding of the bow pulpit completed. Singlehanded, in the 90+ degree heat......I love this pic.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks all for keeping this thread going over the weekend!!

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Way cool.
> 
> But to my uneducated eyes it looks larger than a 29 footer. Or perhaps people were smaller in the distant past? :devil


You may be right. I will have to ask my Mom to be sure. It may also be mentioned in my Grandfathers memoirs. I seem to remember the 29 foot figure. Maybe someone will recognize the type of boat. I have no idea.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

bigdogandy said:


> In the same vein as Chip's post......
> 
> I like this pic because it means I now have a reliably working bow light after a year or so of having the dadgum thing flickering off and on. And, as part of the process, all new wiring from the panel to the light and a removal and re-bedding of the bow pulpit completed. Singlehanded, in the 90+ degree heat......I love this pic.


Congrats on the project success.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pic Chip of Barnegeat Lighthouse from Meyers Cove. ........


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

These two are much older now, but there's nothing like the 'thrill of the treasure chest' at Pirate's Cove Marine park for the youngsters...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Faster said:


> These two are much older now, but there's nothing like the 'thrill of the treasure chest' at Pirate's Cove Marine park for the youngsters...


Love the attitude of the little one!.. "what, nothing for me??" :angel


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

For anyone interested in Pirates Cove park look up "Canada's False Prophet' No Cool Aid but pretty wackoo. Their descendants live amongst us now.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Capt Len said:


> For anyone interested in Pirates Cove park look up "Canada's False Prophet' No Cool Aid but pretty wackoo. Their descendants live amongst us now.


Thankfully, not over here they don't... and you lot can keep 'em. :grin


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually, many avoided the shame and went down under. In spite of not having a criminal record, they were let in.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread is about pictures!!  Brother XII



Back to the regular programming.... and please join in.

I like this one because it's typical of our granddaughter's happiest times, exploring a BC beach....


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Faster said:


> This thread is about pictures!!


I am the worst for contributing to thread creep. So....

On the last day of the 2015 USPGA Open held at Chambers Bay in University Place (my home town) we decided to sail down and join the gaggle of boats standing off the exclusion zone in front of the course. We had a great spinnaker run South through the Narrows to the course.

The one in the hat trimming the spinnaker is my Mom. She knows more about sail trim than I ever will, and although she spends most of her time hiking and kayaking now, she spent the afternoon keeping my spinnaker pulling well.

She turned 81 last May.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Classic30 said:


> Could be 29' on the water-line?.. sometimes yacht length was recorded that way - in an age when overhangs meant nothing.
> 
> Nice-looking yacht though, whatever size it is.


Very likely - WL was the usual "length" used BITD. That would typically put the LOA around 43' for those long ended boats.


----------



## Bruce3966 (Feb 8, 2015)

sailak said:


> Elnora in Quicksand Cove, Aialik Bay, Alaska. I like the mountain looming in the background, the bit of cloud keeps it from being the usual severe clear weather pic. For me another plus is that a crop from this photo will be the cover of the May 2016 Good Old Boat magazine.


OMG is that ever pretty. This wins!


----------



## SENCMac26x (Sep 16, 2014)

This picture was taken at sunset anchored behind Masonboro Island, NC during a Mac Rally, right after we came back in the inlet and dodged a rainstorm

All 5 boats were beached/anchored stern to shore to allow easy walking access to the campfire on the beach.

I really like the orange and purple sunset in the background with the walking trail leading to the boats in the foreground.


----------



## SENCMac26x (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's on more, same day. I couldn't decide between this two but this picture vaguely reminds me of an old painting I saw where porters were unloading the ship for an expedition.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

This was from a Windjammer cruise we took on the Louis R. French in Maine. I like it because it reminds me of the serene mornings on that trip. We would sit on deck sipping coffee until the astounding food would emerge from the galley...all cooked on a wood stove.



Bonus pic:


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

it's not sailing but at least a silent boat. took my kayak out on lake michigan for the first time. was an awesome day. was taken by Door County. Whitefish Bay Dunes. very foggy day and than the wind started to come up. good 2-3 foot waves by the time I got back to my launch point.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Another from this past summer, our granddaughter 'hooked up' with this apparently abandoned baby seal, he/she followed us from shore back to the boat, nuzzling the kayak most of the way. Didn't seem distressed, just curious and maybe lonely. The pup stuck around the boat for another half hour before moving on.

Great shot for memories later on...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Faster said:


> Great shot for memories later on...


Wow explains it for me. I show this picture to tell my wife why we need to have children and visit the PNW, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

http://https://www.hisse-et-oh.com/system/albums/000/000/801/original/10.jpg?1298900770








This is home. What's not to like?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

link seems broken, Paul...


----------



## cnw1995 (Oct 9, 2015)

My first time taking a boat out by myself this past summer...


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a bit washed out, but special for me because it shows my father helping me deliver my new-to-me boat on what is likely the last passage we will ever sail together. He taught me how to sail and over the years we did many passages together, including an epic bash to Bermuda with my college friends, several trips to Maine and back from Connecticut, and then Nova Scotia. The return from Nova Scotia was the toughest passage I've been on (6 days to Nantucket, double handed, with 4 days of gale force winds in late September/early October). This was taken in 2009, when he was 79 years young. At 85 now, I think his passage making days are over, although I hope to get him out for a day sail next summer.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That's awesome, Plumb... exactly what this thread's about. Hope your Dad is enjoying good health. My 83 yr old mother is still keen to come out with us on occasion.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is my front yard. You are welcome to my mooring any time you like if it's not being used. I enjoy having sailors drop by.

My address is:
N48.06.021
W122.20.734


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

My new true meaning of success.

Your own mooring or dock. To be able to look out to your boat from your living room.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like some good driftwood bonfire material Bob! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt water driftwood sucks as firewood - I suspect it's the salt saturation.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

That's what the diesel fuel is for! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of us comming in to anchor at Clipper Cove. The Bay Bridge is in the background. We have been anchoring here, as a family, for about 50 years. It's obviously a favorite spot. My father recently died at 96 years of age. He took us here as kids. Now we come here with our grandkids!


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Took this last Sunday night off anchored ICW in Tom's Point Creek SC. Beautiful sunset but it was very cold...


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

We are blessed to have the year around sailing that Charleston, SC affords


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Because this picture puts me just beyond the toe rail where the wind meets the sea.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I like this photo because it shows a new perspective of a place I go to a occasionally.

My friend, Dave - a powerboater (Bless him Father, he knows not what he does.) got the shot with his drone.

Sea Dragon is at the bottom of the picture, just to the left of centre.










Here's a chart showing the area. We are roughly where the 'X' is. In the photo you can see across Beausoleil Island, the Gin Islands, the tip of the mainland and Giant's Tomb off in the distance.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I like this picture because it demonstrates that we can all get along.

We have been boating together since I started ten-years ago.

This photo was taken, by drone, at Christian Island. We got together to dive on a shallow wreck there.

If you are interested in seeing a video of the dive you can look here.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice... here's more history on the wreck and some great shots too:

The Maple Dawn, Penetang, Ontario

As a west coaster, the lack of growth and vegetation on all of it is remarkable.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Another cool occurrence this past summer was a fly-by by the last remaining operational Martin Mars.. BC's famous water bomber.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

My stomping grounds.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice, XS... lake or somewhere on Puget Sound? Or is that some BC Glacial water?


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Faster said:


> Nice, XS... lake or somewhere on Puget Sound? Or is that some BC Glacial water?


That's Baker Lake. It's a manmade lake in the Northern Cascades. My sisters boyfriend and I were about to head across the lake to Anderson Point where we spent a few days eating, drinking and capsizing the canoe. There are also miles and miles and miles of logging roads to explore.

This was taken near the top of the peak just to the left of the hills you see in that picture.










I love living here.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Huh... I'm looking at the north side of Mt Baker from my living room!

For those living with minimal tidal action, here are some shots from BC infamous 'Skookumchuck Narrows'.. This is all tide, folks. Twice a day reversals, these taken near full flood with a largish tide. These rapids can run to 16 knots.. running about 10-12 when these shots were taken.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello, neighbor. I see the east face from my recliner.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

You see the *East* face from Bellingham?


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Hahahahahaha. I'm not sure how I let that slip. Truth be told, I live in Lynden.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Even there you still get the same view of Baker as Faster - you're just closer.

You've got to go a long way east to begin to see the east face.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes. I see the west face from my house. Dirt bike pic is the east face.


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

While not my "best" photo from a technical standpoint this one has a lot of meaning for me. At the time I was extremely new to sailing (now I'm just new to sailing lol) and in my hunger for experience got myself in over my head. I volunteered to help a person move their boat from Moss Landing to Berkley. When I got to the boat I realized the owner had almost zero experience, the boat was sound but had some minor issues. With very soft weather (unusual for that area) and some luck I was able to get the boat safely to Berkley without issue. A mile marker in my learning process. Every time I see the photo I get a proud smile but also chuckle to myself "what were you thinking".


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

XSrcing said:


> My stomping grounds.


Beautiful place. I've been up there for work and play, but wish I could get there more often (tough from the East Coast). Helped PSE with the hydro project at Lower Baker and also worked on the giant fish collector they built on the lake. Also have climbed Baker and Shuksan.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's one from several years ago.. I like this pic for two reasons.. it's the quintessential Caribbean turquoise shot, and it reminds me of taking our son and daughter-in-law down there as a first anniversary celebration. Bequia, btw...


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Not my picture, but it's awesome. That is the Alaska Ferry on New Years morning.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Jordan: 1 Virus: 0

I picked up a rare virus and was taken to the emergency room on Dec 7th when my wife thought I was acting drunk and realized it was not flu as I had thought. It was touch and go and my wife pictured spent every day and most nights fighting with me. Some medical miracles combined with my natural resilience to have me pull through with likely zero long-term repercussions on any of my organs or my health. This photo was taken yesterday 32 days after I first entered a hospital.

I like this picture because it represents my life continuing past 48 years and I can continue my quest to become a better sailor.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow Jordan... great to hear you survived that without complications (beyond spending Christmas in the hospital?).. One of my wife's cousins contracted a dangerous virus in his mid 30s that destroyed his heart. Tragic situation, young family etc. Helps to have that kind of support too, I'm sure! Welcome back.

Here's a similar pic to XS' above, likely taken same day/same week, from our deck looking over the mighty Fraser River. (WA's Mt Baker distant)


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

jephotog said:


> Jordan: 1 Virus: 0
> 
> I picked up a rare virus and was taken to the emergency room on Dec 7th when my wife thought I was acting drunk and realized it was not flu as I had thought. It was touch and go and my wife pictured spent every day and most nights fighting with me. Some medical miracles combined with my natural resilience to have me pull through with likely zero long-term repercussions on any of my organs or my health. This photo was taken yesterday 32 days after I first entered a hospital.
> 
> I like this picture because it represents my life continuing past 48 years and I can continue my quest to become a better sailor.


Congrats. Scary stuff. Sounds similar to what Bob Perry's son contracted but with a better outcome.

Don't quite know what to make of that certificate though - they give diplomas to those who survive their care? :wink


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

This is near white bay/harbor close to monkey point off Gauna Isl. For like the first 2 weeks for Feb that year seemed there was always a rainbow.


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome !


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

SloopJonB said:


> Congrats. Scary stuff. Sounds similar to what Bob Perry's son contracted but with a better outcome.
> 
> Don't quite know what to make of that certificate though - they give diplomas to those who survive their care? :wink


This was me leaving the physical therapy wing. After 13 days of my body being of being in an induced coma while machines worked my blood and other bodily functions. I came out extremely weak and mentally fuzzy, It took me 3 days to come to and then I had to ask my wife and mother who they were, while they fed me. I obviously was not ready to be released to be at home. In the last 8 days they taught me to walk (barely) and some basic functions to be able to be released. This version of the hospital is strictly for PT, with OT and other therapy combined to help people recover from major trauma. So graduating from there means you have recovered life skills enough to leave the hospital. When I talked to one of the counselors initially they said we have you scheduled for release on the 12th. I told her I put down the 8th in my phone, so lets make that happen and we did.

The certificate is signed by all the Dr and therapists that helped you be able to leave the PT part of the hospital, a very happy event.

I feel like I double my capacity daily. A week ago I could not remember any codes to my electronics nor could i operate my phone, my wife had to feed me while I lied in bed. Today I ate ramen and sushi using chopsticks.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish you a quick recovery Jordan!


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations Jordan!

Keep up the good work. You may still got a long road ahead of you. Let's just hope it leads to your boat on the docks. :wink



I am curious though, what was this rare virus?


----------



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Seneca lake NY


----------



## Empty Pockets (May 25, 2013)

I was going to post one, but I didn't have the requisite 10 posts :frown


----------



## Empty Pockets (May 25, 2013)

Now I do! :wink 
Nothing special about the pic, but I love it because it's *my* fleet, in *my* front yard. Life is good...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Empty Pockets said:


> Now I do! :wink
> Nothing special about the pic, but I love it because it's *my* fleet, in *my* front yard. Life is good...


Lucky B**tard!


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

Like this picture because it was a great trip and it is very cold outside right now and wish I was in St Lucia


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Which picture was that????


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=63689&stc=1&d=1452731442

Bucket. Smallest one ~150'


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice, Out.. where was it taken?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Off virgin Gorda at the finish.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Congratulations Jordan!
> 
> Keep up the good work. You may still got a long road ahead of you. Let's just hope it leads to your boat on the docks. :wink
> 
> I am curious though, what was this rare virus?


They have gone with Coxsackie just to give it a name. It could have been any one of 2 dozen different viruses that it is impossible to determine because of the potential for false positives in testing. They also looked it Epstein-Barr which has my last name in it, H1N1, etc.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Empty Pockets said:


> Now I do! :wink
> Nothing special about the pic, but I love it because it's *my* fleet, in *my* front yard. Life is good...


My new true meaning of success 'Being able to see your boat from your living room'.

What kind of sailboat is it?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jephotog said:


> My new true meaning of success 'Being able to see your boat from your living room'.
> 
> What kind of sailboat is it?


It's a Catalina 42 MKI...


----------



## Empty Pockets (May 25, 2013)

^^^ What he said...


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

whoops, forgot to add the photo...St Lucia the Gros Piton October 2014 on a 7 day bareboat. not sure how to rotate photo?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ambianceack said:


> whoops, forgot to add the photo...St Lucia the Gros Piton October 2014 on a 7 day bareboat. not sure how to rotate photo?


The attachment feature here sucks, frankly.. far better to join a site like Photobucket.com, upload your pics and then paste the IMG code option into the body of your post. The pics then show up directly, nice size, no extra clicks. It's free and spam free up to 2 gig.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

BVI from pig heaven


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

outbound said:


> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=63689&stc=1&d=1452731442
> 
> Bucket. Smallest one ~150'


This one is awesome!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

It was a great day. I had drop off friends at bitter end. Not sailors. Puked the way over from Coopers. It was brisk 15-20 and I was by my self but needed to get back because wife was flying in the next day. Dropped the rags. Keep engine on while going around in circles waiting for the mega monsters to cross the finish line. Committee and chase boats keep us at distance but it was magnificent to see these monsters going by all in double digits. Shot on a cellphone wishing for a real camera.
Had an awesome sail back to Roadtown. Wind held. Soldiers wind always near hull speed. Wish everyone could have many days like that. Then there would be no discussion about why sailors are all wackos.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

They followed us for an hour, tacking back and forth across Tribune Channel. I still can't get over it...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bumping this thread to try to get more pictures from the lot of you.

Also looking for input here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...ed/239185-picture-week-submission-thread.html for home page pics.

This one is from Peggy's Cove, NS.. somebody's broken dreams.. note the name. A nice reminder of a very pleasant trip we took to a very pretty part of the world..


----------



## Matt (Aug 11, 2015)

This is what crept up as i was getting ready to put my mast up. needless to say my mast didnt go up that day.

edit: how do you guys get your photos into the main body of your text?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Matt said:


> edit: how do you guys get your photos into the main body of your text?


Best way to post pics here is use a photo hosting site. I use Photobucket.. free to join and spam free as far as I can see. Upload your image there, highlight your pic, choose 'share' and then copy and paste the *IMG* link code option (important) into your post. et Voila!


----------



## senormechanico (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a dock with a boat (and some bum ducks who get daily handouts). 
I guess I'm successful !


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

How much time does that cat spend daydreaming in the window?


----------



## Kristtaney (Feb 17, 2016)

URL=http://s1042.photobuck
Ok so I followed your photobucket instructions but no picture?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Kristtaney said:


> *URL=http://s1042.photobuck*
> Ok so I followed your photobucket instructions but no picture?


The bolded part is an incomplete link..

There are several 'share' options depending on your own settings.. the IMG code link version is the one you want to use. Click on the code to copy and then paste that in its entirety.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I like this photo of my brother on the deck of Sea Dragon in Baie Fine.










The area reminded me of something out of Tolkein.

Maybe you can see the resemblance here:


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

flyingwelshman said:


> I like this photo of my brother on the deck of Sea Dragon in Baie Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're brother doesn't look like a hobbit...:wink


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

jvlassak said:


> You're brother doesn't look like a hobbit...:wink


He does have hairy feet....


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Classic30 said:


> We'd spent the last two days and nights sheltering from wild storms and were down to the last of our emergency food rations and a (very!) full Porta-potty. As a result, neither of us had had much sleep and around 3am the night before had prayed desperately to God for the wind to drop and the seas die down enough just to allow us to get home again. Less than 4 hours later we were having breakfast as we sailed quietly along in a favourable breeze into the rising sun.
> 
> This photo is a continual reminder to me that God does indeed answer prayer.


Nothing wrong with that story....I suspect there are few atheists aboard sail boats in storms and those few keeps their mouths shut until it calms down.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Kristtaney said:


> URL=http://s1042.photobuck
> Ok so I followed your photobucket instructions but no picture?


To post a photo that is already on the web somewhere use this format:

{img}http://www.dalefalk.com/Other/Linked/n-Tcn9Wp/i-txkf3xg/0/O/i-txkf3xg.jpg{/img}

However replace {and} around the img and /img tags with [and].

Quote this post to see the link for the photo below&#8230;.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

That last shot through the port, puts me in the boat. I'll try to put the viewer of an image, below in a sailboat. It's a unique spot(many have never experienced).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a wee bump... this shot is from a few years back, I like the 'perfect symmetry' of the reflections. Taken at sunset across the lagoon at Montague Harbour Marine Park.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

I love the nature. Every season, every month, every island, the landscape constantly presents you with new beauty. Easter on Portland Island.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Few of my photos, I like them because they remind me about what matters, to leave the computer and get out there.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Last summer we sailed to Mackinac Island.

This photo kind of encapsulates my impression.

Just missing fudge and t-shirt shops.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

This photo was taken last weekend on opening day for San Diego Yacht club which had it's own race. The winds got up to over 20 knots this day, which is so rare, I think some boats dropped out of race 2. The boat I was racing on got two bullets that day. After a significant victory like that the skipper likes to do a victory lap. Every boat was flagged at the Yacht Club and in heavy winds like that make a beautiful racket of popping and cracking. Lots of cool images of that day but this captured the flags flapping with a famous sailor on the boat pictured.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

One more image from that day. Here is one of Robert Perry's Flying Tiger surfing past the boat I was on which was doing 8.5 knots.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Because I just launched today!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Lookin' good, Ed!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's getting to the end of summer so you all should have new content for this thread...

I like this picture because it's hard to get a decent shot of your own boat under sail... I think this one's pretty good (Thanks, Martin!)


----------

